# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Προβλημα με UPS Mustek-Δεν αναβει

## DJman

Καλησπερα 

Εχω ενα παλιο mustek 637 plus το οποιο δεν αναβει καν. Σκεφτηκα οτι ειναι ασφαλεια αλλα οπως θα δειτε και στην φωτο
δεν εχει τις κλασσικες τις γυαλινες. Εχει στα πλαγια κατι σαν κουμπι , που το πατας αλλα δεν κανει τιποτα. ειναι σαν ρεσετ.

Μεσα εχει 2 ασφαλεις που μοιαζουν με αυτοκινητου αλλα δεν βγαινουν απο την πλακετα (2 πρασινες)

Τι μπορει να φταιει? Η μπαταρια του ειναι μαλλον νεκρη αλλα δεν επρεπε εστω να αναβει?

----------


## navar

με πεθαμένη μπαταρία δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ανάβει..
είναι συχνό φαινόμενο με σκασμένες μπαταρίες ή πεθαμενες μπαταρίες ή χωρίς μπαταρία  να μήν ανάβει καθόλου.
δεν ξέρω αν με κάποιον μεγάλο πυκνωτή στην θέση της μπαταρίας θα μπορούσες να το ανάψεις και να περάσει τα διαγνωστικά ώστε να δείς οτι δουλέυει !

αν λέω κάτι λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος γνώστης !

----------


## jakektm

αλλαξε αυτο με το κουμπακι!! αν δεν βρεις, βαλε θηκη ασφαλειας με ασφαλεια στα Α που ειναι το προηγουμενο.

----------


## DJman

Αυτη με το κουμπακι πως την αλλαζουν. Δεν εχει βιδες για να ανοιξω το κουτακι να βρω την ασφαλεια. Ειναι ετσι https://static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/..._AS01?$mdmain$

Πρεπει να την ξεκολησω με κολλητηρι και να παω να ζητησω μια τετοια?

----------


## jakektm

Φυσικά!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυτη με το κουμπακι πως την αλλαζουν. Δεν εχει βιδες για να ανοιξω το κουτακι να βρω την ασφαλεια. Ειναι ετσι https://static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/..._AS01?$mdmain$
> 
> Πρεπει να την ξεκολησω με κολλητηρι και να παω να ζητησω μια τετοια?


Λογικά θα βγάλεις το πλαστικό παξιμάδι μπροστά από την πρόσοψη του μπουτόν.

Για τις 2 πράσινες ασφάλειες , επάνω από αυτές έχει κάποιες τρύπες μπορείς να τις μετρήσεις από εκεί.

----------


## Vazaki

Αυτο απο όσο γνωρίζω είναι θερμική ασφάλεια. Αν ξεπεραστεί η επιτρεπόμενη ένταση (7Α) τότε το πυράκι πετάγεται έξω και σταματάει να άγει. πατώντας μέσα  επανέρχεται. Μπόρεις να την τσεκάρεις με το πολύμετρο στο buzzer.

----------


## DJman

> Λογικά θα βγάλεις το πλαστικό παξιμάδι μπροστά από την πρόσοψη του μπουτόν.
> 
> Για τις 2 πράσινες ασφάλειες , επάνω από αυτές έχει κάποιες τρύπες μπορείς να τις μετρήσεις από εκεί.


Το παξιμαδι ειναι μονο για να την κραταει πανω στο κουτι




> Αυτο απο όσο γνωρίζω είναι θερμική ασφάλεια. Αν ξεπεραστεί η επιτρεπόμενη ένταση (7Α) τότε το πυράκι πετάγεται έξω και σταματάει να άγει. πατώντας μέσα  επανέρχεται. Μπόρεις να την τσεκάρεις με το πολύμετρο στο buzzer.


οταν το παταω μεσα δεν κανει τιποτα παντως.σαν να ειναι ενας σπασμενος διακοπτης.

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλησπερα ,για αυτο υπαρχει το μπαζερ του πολυμετρου  https://static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/..._AS01?$mdmain$

αλλα ετσι οπως μας το περιγραφεις ειναι ενταξει. μερικα yps οχι ολα  παιρνουν χωρις μπαταρια μπρως  οπως 2 mge που εχω αμα τους βγαλεις την  μπαταρια δεν δουλευουν με τιποτα.

----------


## DJman

> καλησπερα ,για αυτο υπαρχει το μπαζερ του πολυμετρου  https://static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/..._AS01?$mdmain$
> 
> αλλα ετσι οπως μας το περιγραφεις ειναι ενταξει. μερικα yps οχι ολα  παιρνουν χωρις μπαταρια μπρως  οπως 2 mge που εχω αμα τους βγαλεις την  μπαταρια δεν δουλευουν με τιποτα.


Και με την μπαταρια δεν παιρνει μπρος. Με πολυμετρο πως το μετραω??

 Εχω αυτο εδω http://www.amazon.com/Cen-Tech-7-Fun.../dp/B0029Q1OKS

----------


## chipakos-original

> Και με την μπαταρια δεν παιρνει μπρος. Με πολυμετρο πως το μετραω??
> 
>  Εχω αυτο εδω http://www.amazon.com/Cen-Tech-7-Fun.../dp/B0029Q1OKS


Μα είναι δυνατόν να ρωτάς πως θα χρησιμοποιήσεις το πολύμετρο???Μέχρι ένα σημείο το αντιλαμβάνομαι ρωτάς για την αυτόματη ασφάλεια σου απαντάνε τα παιδιά ρωτάς για τις πράσινες ασφάλειες που ουσιαστικά είναι ασφάλειες αυτοκινήτου που είναι απλώς κολλημένες πάνω στο PCB τίποτα περισσότερο.Στο τέλος ρωτάς πως θα μετρήσεις με το Buzzer την ασφάλεια.Ε στο κάτω κάτω γκούγκλαρε και λίγο,το πολύμετρο το αγόρασες για να λες έχω και πολύμετρο??
Δηλαδή αν σου έλεγα να βάλεις εξωτερική τροφοδοσία στη θέση της μπαταρίας σου για να δούμε αν το ups ενεργοποιηθεί δεν έχω καμία ελπίδα.

----------


## DJman

Δεν εχω εμπειρια στα ηλεκτρονικα για αυτο. Θα κανω ομως και ενα γκουκλαρισμα

----------


## chipakos-original

> Δεν εχω εμπειρια στα ηλεκτρονικα για αυτο. Θα κανω ομως και ενα γκουκλαρισμα


Βάλε το πολύμετρό σου στη θέση buzer εκεί που όταν γεφυρώνεις τους ακροδέκτες αυτό τσιτσιρίζει.Αυτή είναι η θέση που χρειάζεται για να ελέγχεις την συνέχεια ή την διακοπή σε κάποιο καλώδιο ή σε κάποια ασφάλεια.

----------


## DJman

> Βάλε το πολύμετρό σου στη θέση buzer εκεί που όταν γεφυρώνεις τους ακροδέκτες αυτό τσιτσιρίζει.Αυτή είναι η θέση που χρειάζεται για να ελέγχεις την συνέχεια ή την διακοπή σε κάποιο καλώδιο ή σε κάποια ασφάλεια.


Βρηκα ενα video και το εβαλα στην θεση μετρησης της αντιστασης , και σε ολες βγαζει 0. Αρα ειναι ολες οκ, αν καταλαβα σωστα

----------


## chipakos-original

> Βρηκα ενα video και το εβαλα στην θεση μετρησης της αντιστασης , και σε ολες βγαζει 0. Αρα ειναι ολες οκ, αν καταλαβα σωστα


Ναι σωστά οπότε ή θα βρεις μία μπαταρια για να το δοκιμάσεις ή κάποιο τροφοδοτικό να το συνδέσεις στη θέση της μπαταρίας για να δεις αν θα λειτουργήσει.

----------


## DJman

Εβαλα μια μπαταρια, την οποια μετρησα οτι ειναι 10,5 volt, και δεν λειτουργει. Εκτος αν θελει να ειναι 13volt οι μπαταριες οπως οταν ειναι καινοουργιες.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Εβαλα μια μπαταρια, την οποια μετρησα οτι ειναι 10,5 volt, και δεν λειτουργει. Εκτος αν θελει να ειναι 13volt οι μπαταριες οπως οταν ειναι καινοουργιες.


Κανονικά μία μπαταρία με 10,5 είναι είτε χαλασμένο ένα στοιχείο της είτε είναι αφόρτιστη οπότε το ups λογικά θα βγάζει κάποιο μύνημα χαλασμένης μπαταρίας ή αφόριστης. Το ups δεν κάνει απολύτως τίποτα?? Ούτε ένα στοιχειώδες έλεγχο??Εννοώ δεν ανάβει καθόλου??

----------


## DJman

Οχι, τιποτα απολυτος. Επισης οι πυκνωτες ειναι οκ.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Οχι, τιποτα απολυτος. Επισης οι πυκνωτες ειναι οκ.


Δεν χαλάνε συνήθως πυκνωτές σε αυτά τα μηχανήματα. Πάντως αν δεν κάνει τίποτα απολύτως είναι ύποπτο για καμιά κρυφή ασφάλεια που δεν την έχεις / έχουμε δει. Θα έπρεπε να ανάβει κάποιο ενδεικτικό άσχετα αν είχε βλάβη. Θα έπρεπε να έδειχνε σημάδια ζωής έστω κι αν ήταν καμένο. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτε διότι είναι αμιγώς βλάβη σε επίπεδο εξαρτήματος κι εσύ δεν το χεις.

----------


## DJman

Παντως πιστευω πως κατι παιζει με την ασφάλεια την μαυρη. Το κουμπι της δεν συμπεριφερετε οπως σε αλλα ups.

Αν δοκιμασω να την βγαλω απο το κύκλωμα και απλα συνδεσω τα καλωδια μεταξυ τους, για δοκιμη , θα δημιουργηθει
καποιο προβλημα?

----------


## jakektm

Μέτρα το,  χωρίς τάση εννοείται.

----------


## DJman

> Μέτρα το,  χωρίς τάση εννοείται.



Ποιο να μετρησω? Την ασφαλεια?

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ποιο να μετρησω? Την ασφαλεια?


Ναι αυτό εννοεί αλλά και πάλι χάριν δοκιμών δεν έγινε και τίποτα να το αφαιρέσεις και στα καλώδιά του βάλε μία γυάλινη ασφάλεια εκεί γύρω στα 7 αμπέρ και προσπάθησε να του δώσεις τροφοδοσία ..........αααα υπ όψιν δίνεις από κάποια μπαταρία αλλά πρέπει να το βάλεις και στην πρίζα 230v μην περιμένεις να ανάψει μόνο με την πεσμένη μπαταρία σου.

----------

jakektm (10-04-16)

----------


## jakektm

Φίλε μου έκανες τίποτα;

----------


## DJman

> Φίλε μου έκανες τίποτα;


καλησπερα και ευχαριστω για τον ενδιαφερον,

πρεπει να βρω μια ασφαλεια των 7 αμπρερ για την ασφαλειοθηκη που εχω. Προς το παρον εχω
μια 20 αρα και μια 30αρα. Εστω για δοκιμη μπορω να βαλω μια απο αυτες τις 2?

----------


## jakektm

Οχι με τίποτα. 

Χωρίς ρεύμα,  μετρα αντισταση επάνω στην ασφάλεια με το κουμπί.  Ξεσυνδεσε πρώτα το καλώδιο που πάει από αυτό προς την πλακετα

----------


## DJman

> Οχι με τίποτα. 
> 
> Χωρίς ρεύμα,  μετρα αντισταση επάνω στην ασφάλεια με το κουμπί.  Ξεσυνδεσε πρώτα το καλώδιο που πάει από αυτό προς την πλακετα


Τη μετρησα οπως ειπες και βγαζει 0

----------


## jakektm

Ολως τυχαίως πριν από λίγο μου ηρθαν δύο ups με  ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτωματα..  Ψάχνω για την βλάβη.  Έρχεται τάση κανονικά από το δίκτυο,  δούλευαν μέχρι το προηγούμενο βράδυ,  αλλά λόγω δυνατης βροχής μάλλον από υπέρταση χτύπησε κάποιο εξαρτημα.  
Οι μπαταρίες στα 3volt. 
Έβαλα στην θέση της μπαταρίας,  τροφοδοτικό,  το ups εκτός μπριζας,  ούτε δείγμα ζωής..  
Ειμαι στο ψάξιμο τώρα

----------


## DJman

εγω πιστευω πως κατι παιζει με αυτη την ασφαλεια. απλα περιμενω μεχρι αυριο που θα μου φερει μια 7αρα ο γειτονας να την βαλω πανω, μπας και

----------


## geoek4

Οι μπαταρίες αν ειναι στα 3v, δεν ξεκινάει το ups..προσπάθησε να τις φορτίσεις πρωτα και δοκίμασε παλι

----------


## DJman

Η μπαταρια ειναι στα 10volt

----------


## jakektm

Ναι αλλά,  αν δώσω στην θέση της μπαταρίας,  τάση από τροφοδοτικό,  κανονικά δεν πρέπει να λειτουργεί σαν παραγωγή τάσης;  χωρίς να το έχω στην μπριζα

----------


## νεκταριοος

αλλα παιρνουν δυστιχως αλλα οχι πχ εχω ενα apc αμα του βαλεις την μπαταρια καιτο αναψεις δεν κανει τιποτα . γνωμη μου βαλε μια γυλινη ασφαλεια 10Α εκει που ειναι αυτη η μαυρη η μ@λ@κια   φωρτισε την μπαταρια και δωσε ρευμα 220β στο ups  αν δεν κανει τιποτα παλι εδω ειμαστε. υποψιν να ειναι  12 -13βολτ οι μπαταριες εν αναγκη μια πατεντα απο αυτοκινιτου χαχαα

----------


## jakektm

Φίλε μου,  μπαταρία άλλαξα και δουλεύει ρολόι..!!!

----------


## jakektm

και γ@μω τις βλαβες παντως.. το ups ηταν καρφωμενο σε ενα surge protector. ηρθε η υπερταση, τα εφτυσε το surge, εμεινε το ups να δουλευει με την μπαταρια, κανεις δεν πηγε να το κλεισει. Οποτε εξαντληθηκε η μπαταρια και της εμειναν 3 βολτ.. 

το ερωτημα: δεν θα επρεπε αν πεσει η μπαταρια κατω απο 10βολτ, να σβησει τελειως το ups? ωστε να μην αδειασει τελειως.

----------


## DJman

Αλλαξα ασφαλεια παιδια και παλι τιποτα.Θα το παρατησω να παει στην ευχη

----------


## νεκταριοος

η μπαταρια του ειναι φορτισμενη? πχ 12βολτ,  δωσε και ρευμα απο το δυκτιο ,αν δεν παιζει μαλον καπου εχει προβλημα .

----------


## DJman

Δοκιμασα και ενα τροφοδοτικο.παλι νεκρα

----------

